# Autotrail thetford n97 fridge not working on 12 volt



## Sundance55 (Mar 17, 2010)

We have an autotrail navajo and the thetford n97 fridge will not work on 12volt. when the engine is started the fridge should automatically change to 12 volt but no matter what we do it will not. it works fine on gas and electric but no way will it work on 12 volt. any suggestions please.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

have you asked the dealers? If it's still under warranty they should sort it for you.

They found ours wasn't working on 12v during a habitation service and sorted it for us.


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought my electrolux fridge in Hyber b544 was not running on 12V since the red 12v light was out with engine running. However when on a run with higher revs and therefore higher alternator output the 12v would come on. I figured out that my alternator output was lower than it should be and so the fridge had no fault, just needed more grunt due to the long cable run from engine to fridge at rear of van.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sundance,

There is a specific reset on the N series fridges, have a look at your user manual.

The other thing to check is the EM50 unit, this is where the split relay is located, my 12v to fridge stopped a few weeks ago, I spoke to Clive at Sargent, who took me through dismantling the EM50, the plug had worked loose on the split charge relay.

hope you sort it


----------

